# HELP!



## (Furrylicious) (Nov 23, 2009)

Quick question, but how old do you have to be to go to a regular furry con?

I heard it was 18 and i also heard it was 21 so im just a little confused.

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 24, 2009)

Generically, its 18 years...but renting a car, renting a hotel room, and the drinking age tend to vary state to state and country to country.  21 is probably the hassle-free break point on age.

Best bet, call before you book, to prevent unexpected surprises when you get there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

18


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

It's 18, but I'm pretty sure that some individual furmeets are open to younger people.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 25, 2009)

Minor's are allowed into cons if accompanied by someone 18+ aren't they? At least that's what I've heard. It's not like they're handing out smokes to everyone, or people are walking around nude.

Though I guess you can buy yiff art 'n stuff at some, soooo.....


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 25, 2009)

Furfright was any ages.. you just need your parents to sign something,
or come with you if you're underage. There were quite a few little kids there.

Which made me uncomfortable, 'cause I was all "OHMG CHILDREN.. FURRIES?!!.. SAVE THEMMM!!"


----------



## xcliber (Nov 25, 2009)

Children? You mean like, 10 and under? Little kids?

Actually, having little kids around the fandom might actually do it some good. It would help steer people away from that "furry is a fetish" mindset, if people saw more younger people (too young to be interested in sex) getting into it.

...then again, it could also have the opposite effect and all furries would be labeled as pedos.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Generically, its 18 years...but *renting a car,* renting a hotel room, and the drinking age tend to vary state to state and country to country. 21 is probably the hassle-free break point on age.
> 
> Best bet, call before you book, to prevent unexpected surprises when you get there.


 
Not to nitpick but, Most rental companies have a minimum age of 25 to rent. I think there are a couple of companies that will rent to you if you are over 21, but it will cost you $$$.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 25, 2009)

I did a little research into this just to be sure. For most furry conventions, you can get in at any age.

BUT!

At pretty much all of them, being under 18 requires either a notarized statement from your legal guardian or the presence of that legal guardian. And at many of them, being under 16 means the legal guardian must be present. Also, most hotels won't rent rooms to anyone who isn't at least 18 years old. (Some won't rent to anyone who isn't 21 or older.)

So, there's your answer.


----------

